# Would you rather be really dumb or hideously ugly?



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

People (both men and women) have always said I'm smarter and more handsome than the great majority of people. Being handsome has never really helped me with anything. Girls and guys used to flirt with me a lot, but my social awkwardness makes things really hard despite my appearance. So, I'd keep my intelligence.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Ugliness is much easier to hide than stupidity.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Attractiveness really only has value if you're determined to found a spouse/partner. (you have to find like-minded people as well.*)
If you really want to make a difference in the world, or don't really see yourself raising a family... intelligence is much more important. 

I say this as someone whose IQ has dropped probably about 20 points from PTSD.

And, to echo Dental's post ... just imagine being a girl with above-average looks, who's also awkward.

So... hideously ugly, ... never really dumb.

*just wanted to elaborate on that a little. There are plenty of people who will judge you based on _whether or not you seem able to attract a mate_. Hair, clothing, skin, weight especially; but there are also people who don't judge you based on these things, and THAT's who you'll befriend if you don't care as much.


----------

